
I'm a startup founder and I had sex with an investor - gpark3
http://www.businessinsider.com/sexism-women-silicon-valley-tech-why-startup-founder-sex-investor-2017-7?utm_content=buffer7bf31&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti
======
bethebutterfly
So... I'll chime in if you guys want to talk to me.

First, I left unroll.me in 2012 so blame whatever ethics you want but I had
nothing to do with that.

Second, this post is about female responsibility in the ecosystem. Clearly you
guys, except one of you, didn't read the whole post.

I posted it on Medium. I know no journalists. The editor in chief of BI
reached out to me and said it was one of the best pieces she has seen on this
topic, can they run it.

So ask away. I'm all ears

~~~
3uh5weutwehow
thank you for clarifying that you were not connected to the abuses of the
unroll.me platform.

My anger is directed at the responsible parties, and I apologize if I have
offended you.

If what you worked hard to build was twisted and abused by others then that is
truly a painful thing.

may you find peace

~~~
swivelmaster
You may want to edit your original comment.

------
mongmong
Found this very interesting and brutally honest in the details around the
circumstances of the consensual night out (she mentioned several times that
the meeting being purely business was all made up in her head) and her equally
honest opinion on what happened to Cheryl Yeoh (she doesn't agree that was
assault).

Pity how a personal account with no clear villain or wrong doing is not
getting much attention as it deserves, she is being very honest here and
leaving herself vulnerable to being called both a SJW and a traitor to other
women. I appreciate her honesty and complicated analysis of her own
motivations and subsequent reactions.

~~~
girvo
Being moderate on these topics seems to invite scorn from all "sides". Can't
win, really.

~~~
RonanTheGrey
Nope. And there's a large and growing group who self-silence (or even..
censor) because being moderate attracts as much vitriol as taking a side -
because BOTH sides attack.

I don't get why saying "Many issues are complex" is some kind of war crime.

------
alistproducer2
So some how the investor is still painted as at fault here? It's not like this
dude was her boss and by her in admission the guy was lording "I'm an
investor" over her head. Got to be honest, this piece feels like extended
click bait.

~~~
gpark3
i totally agree on this.

------
laughfactory
Wait, wait, wait. She was married and a mother when she had consensual sex
with this investor, and explicitly one who would not be investing in her
company? And her husband didn't leave her? Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I was
too distracted by that to pay attention to the rest of the article.

Bottom line is if you don't want to cheat on your spouse, don't hang out with
the opposite sex one on one--especially if there's alcohol in the mix.

~~~
dmeeker
I had the same thought, but then I reminded myself that there have been
several years between 2011 and today. She's married now (for less than a
year), not when the events described take place.

------
yanes
This seems like a good and thoughtful article to me. I don't know why some
people are hating

------
CyberFonic
In Hollywood it is the casting couch.

In Washington and on Wall St it is business as usual.

So why should a startup be any different?

------
3uh5weutwehow
Unroll.me: You stole peoples mail spools and sold them to the opposition.
Selling peoples lyft receipts to Uber -- you should be ashamed of yourself and
the legacy of violation that you left in your wake. To me -- this is one of
the worst abuses of peoples trust that they granted to you. You are scum.

I have no sympathy for any of your antics or tales.

~~~
burntrelish1273
Thanks for bringing this up. Too often, Valley gossip, masquerading as news,
is merely which people are friendly with reporters/bloggers and the resulting
pieces are usually lazy journalism and one-sided.

~~~
bethebutterfly
I commented on this below...

